# Haunted Tree Stump Candy Dish



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

That is so cool I had to search for it. I found some references under Haunted Tree Stump Candy Stand

I found it at The Green Head - Haunted Tree Stump Candy Stand

But the linked sites do not have it any more. 

It was on Haunted Tree Stump Candy Stand - Grandin Road but is no longer available.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That's cool! Haven't seen one anywhere before though...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks like something fun to try and make. Collections ETC has a tree face that lights up and would be a good start,then just add great stuff to a chickenwire frame. A little paint and moss and you're all set!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I just thought it looked like it was really well made and although I do prefer making my own stuff I don't think I'm skilled enough to make one of those look good! I'm going to continue my search tho!


----------



## viltemtress (Sep 4, 2016)

So I saw this on Pinterest a while back and fell in love with. Searched high and low for it and couldn't find anything either. Since I'd already made myself a haunted tree last year I figured I could pull this off! I made two of them, and they are fantastic and oh so easy to make! I cut an 8" concrete pillar form in half, cut out eyes and a mouth added a clear plastic bowl I got from dollar tree..it was a perfect fit! then used great stuff foam to create the bark look. Once it was all dry and cured I spray painted the whole thing black then used acrylic paint to paint him over the black, leaving some black exposed for depth. Then using a lighter acrylic color I dry brushed him to give even more dimension. I also sprayed him black inside so when I put my lights in the color of the concrete form isn't visible! Whole thing took me two days to make.. mostly because of drying times!


----------



## viltemtress (Sep 4, 2016)

Here are pictures


----------

